# discover anson ride this saturday



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

This Saturday at 8am. Register at the Ansonville Elementary School on Highway 52 in Ansonville. The ride will cover either 30, 50 or 70 miles. Started at 9am will explore the scenery of Anson County. Come join us.


----------



## Tarheel71 (Jun 12, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Sounds exciting, what state is Ansonville in?


Belated reply about this.....It's in southern North Carolina, a couple of counties east of Charlotte. I've been wanting to go down and see what kind of turnout they have for this ride for several years now, just never can make it. Funny thing is, I ride in that area quite frequently because it is very quiet and beautiful country, and I never see anyone else out riding


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

about 30 to 40 riders show up. It's starting quite chilly but a few miles into the ride it turns out ok. Nice ride.


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tarheel71 said:


> Belated reply about this.....It's in southern North Carolina, a couple of counties east of Charlotte. I've been wanting to go down and see what kind of turnout they have for this ride for several years now, just never can make it. Funny thing is, I ride in that area quite frequently because it is very quiet and beautiful country, and I never see anyone else out riding


Next time you are in this area pls drop a note and will join u for a ride.


----------



## Tarheel71 (Jun 12, 2002)

hkpc20790 said:


> Next time you are in this area pls drop a note and will join u for a ride.


I live in Monroe and do several different loops into Anson County, one goes through Burnsville and on to Ansonville, even to Mt. Gilead sometimes. Another goes to Peachland and Polkton, and a third goes to White Store and Cason-Oldfield, It is so much better than riding west toward Matthews-Charlotte area

Where do most of the riders on the Discover Anson ride come from? As I said before, I never see anyone on week-end rides in Anson County.


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

The ride started from Ansonville towards Lilesville and back toward ansonville again and goes thru all the country road. Most riders were from out of town some even as far as wilmington. I live in Rockingham so I ride mostly in richmond county but I work in Anson County so I kind of know the area pretty good


----------

